# It's my birthday today and I feel great



## ExtremeE (Dec 11, 2005)

Yes, I'm 18 today...

Besides that, things are looking great for me.


My social life is back, I hang out with my friends, I go out..
I feel like I'm reborn.

All I need from now on is to keep it up. I can't let myself fall back into the hell that is SA. I must overcome it. I must break you as Ivan Drago would say :lol 

Sure, I still have SA. Sometimes I still feel akward in the social situations...but compared to before...I'm a new person.

I hope I can keep improving and I also hope that all of you overcome the SA disorder.

SA, it's truly one of those things that you wouldn't wish to anyone, not even your biggest enemy.


Go us!!! We can all improve!!! We can all be better!!! :banana


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

:hb


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday, and I'm glad you are doing so well, keep it up!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cherry (May 30, 2006)

Good thoughts, good laughs, and good times. Happy Brithday!
:clap


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

thats really really awesome, thanks for the motivation too  ROCK ON.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Shnjb! 
:hb :yay :hb!
18 is a big year! :yes


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Awesome! :hb


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Happy Birthday!
Glad to hear you're making some great progress!_ :banana


----------



## earthgirl7 (Aug 7, 2006)

Wheee another 18 year old  Great to hear about your birthday/life going well! definitely sounds like you deserve it. your post was inspiring


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

Wow that's great!!!!!!! Happybelated b-day. I hope things keep on looking brighter for you. Great Job!!. Always nice to hear how people are overcoming their sa little by little. 

Wooo hooo...


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Happy Belated Bday , hope everything stays positive for you :hb


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

Happy Belated Birthday shnjb!!!!


----------

